# Verzweifel gerade mit JAXB



## Titanpharao (12. Nov 2007)

Hi,

ich soll soweit ich verstanden habe aus einer XSD Datei, eine Zugriffsklasse erstellen über XSD. Also dieses Binding. Dann damit eine XML Datei auswerten, und diese in verschiedene Vectoren festhalten.

Da ich noch niemals mit JAXB gearbeitet habe, wohl aber mit Stax und SAX, weis ich überhaupt nicht wie es funktioniert. Ich probier mich gerade duch das SUN Tutorial zu arbeiten, wo aber schon der binding befehl nicht funktioniert.
"xjc.sh -p test.jaxb books.xsd -d work" Soll auch nicht für Windows sein, aber wo ist der dann dafür  ???:L 

Dann erhalte ich sicher so eine "jaxb" Datei...wie soll ich dann damit weiter verfahren...
Ist bis jetzt wenig bekannt darüber und es ist wirklich schwer etwas vernünftiges zum Unmarshal zu finden... :### 

Danke fals jemand Tipps hat, oder miniprogramm


----------



## Niki (14. Nov 2007)

Ich mache das sehr gerne über ant scripts. Wenn du davon noch nichts gehört hast wirds langsam Zeit 
Um mittels ant aus einem Schema die Klassen erzeugen zu lassen ist folgendes notwendig:

```
<property name="jaxb.schema" value="${basedir}/my.xsd" />
	<property name="jaxb.package" value="mypackage.jaxb" />

	<property name="src.dir" value="${basedir}/src" />
	<property name="sys.dir" value="C:/libs" />

	<property name="jwsdp.home" value="${sys.dir}/jwsdp/2.0" />

	<path id="jaxb.classpath">
		<fileset dir="${jwsdp.home}/jaxb/lib">
			<include name="*.jar" />
		</fileset>
	</path>

	<taskdef name="xjc"
	         classname="com.sun.tools.xjc.XJCTask"
	         classpathref="jaxb.classpath" />

	<target name="generatexml">
		<xjc schema="${jaxb.schema}"
		     package="${jaxb.package}"
		     destdir="${src.dir}" />
	</target>
```


----------



## Titanpharao (14. Nov 2007)

bissel spät, aber danke ;-) bin mit der aufgabe schon fertig^^


----------

